
We don't need your CSS grid - nvk
http://hugogiraudel.com/2013/03/04/css-grids/
======
thatswrong0
I recently finished designing/developing my blog, and I agree to extent. I
think the trick is to use the minimum viable framework. I just wanted to
create a simple two column responsive layout with the ability to add columns
easily within the main article column. Obviously, I'm not going to write that
CSS myself: that'd be reinventing the wheel.

Stupidly, I started by using Bootstrap because it was the hot thing to do. I
quickly stopped because I reailized I had to override far too much stuff to
get what I wanted. Then I switched to Foundation, thinking it would be less
opinionated and easier to override. I struggled with it for much longer and
despite getting to a seemingly okay point with the development, there was a
consistent yet hard to reproduce bug with JavaScript related to the collapsed
top bar. On top of that, it still didn't look 'good' to me, and my CSS file wa
already getting pretty big with the overriding styles, on top of the already
big framework files.

Then I remembered that I had actually seen Skeleton on HN and had planned on
using it, but forgot to (maybe I should use Evernote more). Deleted all my
previous work, made a new design in 20 minutes, and within an hour I was back
to the same point I was previous. I completed the rest within a day, and the
blog is now good to go. Skeleton had all I needed: a responsive grid, good
default styling, and good typography. I didn't need any of the other stuff
that these Frameworks provided. I dropped Javascript entirely except for
syntax highlighting via Prettify. I could also have, in retrospect, using the
customize functions on the Foundation or Bootstrap websites (although they're
not that flexible and I still would have had to override just as much stuff).
But Skeleton was a perfect fit.

Had I used it originally, the development would have taken much less time than
if I had tried to do all the necessary styling myself. Despite all the
hiccups, it was probably quicker anyway.

TL;DR it should be obvious to most of you, but use as minimal as a framework
as you need.

------
toki5
I don't like this sort of thinking.

It costs us -- the collective -- nothing when someone makes a grid, or a
framework, or a library, or anything, that they think might be useful to
someone somewhere and uploads it to the internet for all to use.

I agree that this space is a little "crowded," but even that notion is
misleading in this might-as-well-be-infinite internet, because it's really
just perception. Every time I see another CSS grid showcased, I admit, I think
to myself "another one? Really?" But good on them for showing me, I think,
just because I've probably forgotten about it two minutes later doesn't mean
that everybody has.

This thinking should be reversed -- we should all say, to everyone, "show us
what you've got."

------
asdfqwrezxcv
man, well this guys a bit of an arse.

anyway, the more grids out there, the more creative my descriptions of
percentages become - which is my number one factor when choosing a grid
system...

